
The Most Modern of Modern Sports - pepys
https://www.damninteresting.com/the-most-modern-of-modern-sports/
======
dragosmocrii
DamnInteresting is for the web what KurzGesagt is for YouTube. They have a
bunch of well researched topics, written in a way that is interesting and
entertaining. I highly recommend checking their other articles!

